# CnC Tib War 2 aftermath intrest check



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

considering i kow we have some pretty hardcore gamers here, would anyone be interested in a CnC(command and conquer) tib war 2 (tiberium war 2) aftermath rp? i've already been working on some outlines for the story, but i need to know if anyone would even want to RP in that particular setting in the first place.

as for what faction, i'm strongly considering a splinter group of nod.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Well this completely slipped my radar  

Depends on the RP itself really, but I'm all for the setting  Command and Conquer really got me into RTS games, even if I only started once EA had it in its hands. 

Edit: I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but hey, don't want people to get the idea that nobody's interested in a CnC RP! :clapping:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

good idea but no time to take part


----------

